# Best way to mount bench casters?



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

My bench will have 4x4 legs. I plan to mount them atop a 2x4 as in the drawing (gotta get sketchup running one of these days). Casters will be mounted at the ends of the 2x4s via a hole though the 2x4 to accommodate the studs of the casters.

But now I am thinking that the caster studs will split the 2x4s. And also, does the use of a 2x4 counter the affect of using 4x4s for the legs. I mean, the legs are 4x4s which sit on 2x4s. Isn't that like putting a dump truck of a bicycle axle?

Any better ideas?
Thats the casters I have to work with, the studded kind.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Heres a better picture of the casters I will use. Looking for the best way to mount them.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

If your legs are well braced, why not install them directly into the legs?
If you have no bracing, I would go with the 2x4 for extra stability.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Are you saying to drill into the bottom of the legs and instert the stems? Seems like they will soon begin to wobble in the holes. I think I need something more solid than wood to insert them through. Don't you?


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

Fill the holes with expoxy?


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

That could be a possibility but I would need a few more opinions on that. Keep trying.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I would attach 2x4's and mount the casters on those. To be honest, those casters look a little lean for a heavy-duty workbench.
I use a lot of casters for different setups in my shop and garage. I also think you would want brakes on each caster. Harbor Freight has some good prices on heavy duty casters and you can get the kind that have a plate that takes 4 screws.


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Rob. Are you referring to the method shown in my artistic rendering or something differant.
They are rated at around 125 lb I think. The wheels are 4" in diameter.


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

my bench has 4x4 legs with a shelf between them to brace them and keep them stable. I did mortice and tennon my legs into the top but the shelf does add stability for sure. Any ways i just used casters that you screw in to the bottoms of the 4x's and they've held fine for a couple years so far...keep it simple its just a work bench your gonna beet **** on and burn stuff on


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

Your absolutely right. But those are the casters I have and those are the casters I must use. I think a good idea would be to make a square plate with a hole in the center, then mount the caster into the plate, then mount the plate to the bottom of the 4x4. In effect, making the stem style caster into a plate style caster.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Daryl, why not get a threaded insert so you can screw the casters in place in the legs? No need for epoxy and you can easily replace the casters if one gets damaged somehow. Helicoil inserts are basically springs you screw into place that act as a threaded insert once they are installed. I don't know what the strength rating of the helicoils are, but those or some solid shaft inserts might be a good option.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Daryl,
If I take your sketch literally, use large washers and a nut on the top of the caster stem.


----------

